# Sold as a geophagus surinamensis?



## Lunaakita (Sep 5, 2020)

Hi,

As said in the title I was sold 3 of these as geophagus surinamensis but since reading up I now wonder if they are the more common alitifron?

Thanks in advance for any help and advice,

Laura.


----------



## Lunaakita (Sep 5, 2020)

Is this an altifron or geophagus surinamensis?


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

For decades, any true _Geophagus_ has been commercially sold as _surinamensis_, which in fact is quite rare in the hobby. The small lateral blotch suggests _altifrons_ complex, as you have guessed.


----------



## Lunaakita (Sep 5, 2020)

What do you mean by altifron complex? I thought am altifron was always the same. Can they breed with other types?


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

There are many populations, as this is a wide spread species. It is also very likely that some populations will, in the future, be described as new species. They do have slightly differing patterns depending on the location.


----------

